# Increasing my Stash or why I shouldn't visit this store



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

So yesterday I had to collect something for DH and as I needed some latex for slippers Ryan want's I called into Stash to pick some up. Well after the offer of help, a drink, chat about knitting socks with staff and other customers whilst I wandered round I got to the till. Now I remember why I'm better off ordering from them online.

http://www.celticove.com/index.html


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear!!! 
I have kept away from Stash since they moved to the new premises - I wouldn't be able to keep my money in my pocket.
Your yarns and colours are lovely, please post a piccy when you have finished


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Finnyknit said:


> Oh dear!!!
> I have kept away from Stash since they moved to the new premises - I wouldn't be able to keep my money in my pocket.
> Your yarns and colours are lovely, please post a piccy when you have finished


It's the same store just bigger, spent over £80 but I had a lovely time and I've had the money burning a hole in my pocket since Christmas.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sort of like our WEBS, here in the States. I only get there about once a year, but it's dangerous.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Where is the shop called Stash?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

BTW, isn't that a dynamite name for a yarn store?


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

annweb said:


> Where is the shop called Stash?


Unit 48, Evans Business Centre,, Minerva Avenue, Off Sovereign Way, Chester, Cheshire CH1 4QL
01244 389310


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely shop to visit.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just looked at the pics on the website. That looks like a place to stay away from lol!!! I can see why you just had to buy things.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

I love all your colors, especially the blue with gold. And I agree Cydneyjo "stash" is a dynamic name for a yarn store.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, my! What a wonderful purchase--you have hours and hours of fun ahead of you. Lovely yarn!

Karen


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Oh we don't have Stash here in Ireland. Maybe just as well. Love the blue,lilac and turquoise skein.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> Sort of like our WEBS, here in the States. I only get there about once a year, but it's dangerous.


Where is a WEBS store in Florida? Would love to have a peek and I'm in Florida until the end if the month.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Where is a WEBS store in Florida? Would love to have a peek and I'm in Florida until the end if the month.


As far as I know, the only WEBS store is in Massachusetts. They have a very good website that makes on-line ordering easy. I have done that lots of times, since the only other way to shop was once on vacation in Mass and a couple of times at fiber fairs like Stitches Midwest where they had a super large booth and lots of yummy yarns at various price points.

Karen


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Bucketknitter said:


> As far as I know, the only WEBS store is in Massachusetts. They have a very good website that makes on-line ordering easy. I have done that lots of times, since the only other way to shop was once on vacation in Mass and a couple of times at fiber fairs like Stitches Midwest where they had a super large booth and lots of yummy yarns at various price points.
> 
> Karen


Thank you, Karen, I will look for them on line.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have dealt with them a lot online but perhaps it is a good thing it is 2 hours from me on not very good roads. Your money looks well spent!!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I have dealt with them a lot online but perhaps it is a good thing it is 2 hours from me on not very good roads. Your money looks well spent!!
> 
> You can't be too far from me. And yes the money was well spent, the book and the yarn (not the sari) were on sale.
> 
> Everything is online, questions will be answered by phone or email, but if your ever in or near Chester it's worth a visit. But oh the temptation, they had 5 skiens of the most beautifull chunky wool, mixed shades of blue, had it been sock yarn or 4ply I'd have bought that as well, but had to ask myself when would I use it? As it is I've no plans for what I bought, though I will knit either a shawl or wrap with the botany lace. Want a trip to Black sheep wools but don't want to go on my own, anyone fancy it? Lol


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

What is that beautiful yarn in the upper right side of your phograph, the one with the magenta/purple in it?


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Linday said:


> What is that beautiful yarn in the upper right side of your phograph, the one with the magenta/purple in it?


It's Araucania Botany lace extra fine merino wool col PT1796, loved it and bought two 100g hanks and also has some blue and green in it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Caroline Currer said:


> Where is a WEBS store in Florida? Would love to have a peek and I'm in Florida until the end if the month.


Sorry, Caroline. I should have made it more clear. My daughter lives in Albany, New York, about 1-1/2 hours from WEBS. A visit there is almost always a part of my trips to see her.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, love the sparkly ones! Do you have a project lined up for it yet??


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> BTW, isn't that a dynamite name for a yarn store?


Yes! Lovely yarn.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Did you remember the latex?


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> Oh, love the sparkly ones! Do you have a project lined up for it yet??


They are sari ribbon, and no project yet, just couldn't leave it behind. :hunf:


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

rainie said:


> Did you remember the latex?


Yes, first thing I picked up, everyone was laughing because my youngest daughter bought me a book on crochet items for young children as a christmas present, her son Ryan wants the monster feet hence the latex. At least it will use up some of my oddments.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh I wish I lived nearer - hubby would have something to gripe about then


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh WOW, I've just been to their online site. VERY dangerous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The temptation is always too great :thumbup: we understand you just could not help yourself.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

My questions - did you remember to get everything you went IN for? I don't always . . .which means a trip back . . .you see where this is going, don't you?


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> Unit 48, Evans Business Centre,, Minerva Avenue, Off Sovereign Way, Chester, Cheshire CH1 4QL
> 01244 389310


Too far....I'm safe(ish).Lindseymary


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Love that sparkling yarn.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Oh we don't have Stash here in Ireland. Maybe just as well. Love the blue,lilac and turquoise skein.


That skein sure caught my eye, also! Good thing Brown's Sheep isn't closer (about 25-30 miles away) or I would be in trouble! I'm not buying yarn while I'm unemployed.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

My daughters told me not to go into Michaels anymore. However, they didn't tell me to stop doing mail order.... Just got some delicious yarn from Deramores  and it is to make sweaters for their children!


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Webs? My name is Beverly, I live in Port St. Lucie Fl and I'm a yarn addict...... That being said, my curiosity has been peaked. What and where is Webs?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

nomadbubbe said:


> Webs? My name is Beverly, I live in Port St. Lucie Fl and I'm a yarn addict...... That being said, my curiosity has been peaked. What and where is Webs?


WEBS is in Northampton, Massachusetts. Wasn't there when I went to college in South Hadley, though. I get to go there once or twice a year, when I'm in Albany. If you have any reason to visit the northeast (Eastern New York State, Western Massachusetts), WEBS is well-worth a side trip, especially if you time you visit to coincide with one of their tent shows.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Some places are Very Dangerous!!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you remember the latex?


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Bucketknitter said:


> As far as I know, the only WEBS store is in Massachusetts. They have a very good website that makes on-line ordering easy. I have done that lots of times, since the only other way to shop was once on vacation in Mass and a couple of times at fiber fairs like Stitches Midwest where they had a super large booth and lots of yummy yarns at various price points.
> 
> Karen


Northampton, MA, to be specific. And if you wander up that way, keep driving and go to Halcyon yarns in Bath, ME.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Delicious, fabulous, gorgeous...... I'm between the devil and the deep... Would love too have that store here... Would hate to have that store here. They would have ALL my money...


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I am originally from MA but I guess I have been living under a rock! When I go north for the summer of grandma duty I most assuredly will check it out. Will also check out Bath, Maine as I didn't know there was anything up there either. Thanks for the information.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I got the latex, I should also point out they have a shop on e-bay, you get a chance to bid for lots, but please, check out how much it costs per ball/skien first. I've lost count of the number of times I've seen the winning bid far higher than the cost to buy in store.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> So yesterday I had to collect something for DH and as I needed some latex for slippers Ryan want's I called into Stash to pick some up. Well after the offer of help, a drink, chat about knitting socks with staff and other customers whilst I wandered round I got to the till. Now I remember why I'm better off ordering from them online.
> 
> http://www.celticove.com/index.html


Last time I volunteered to collect something for DH ( with an ulterior motive of visiting LYS nearby) the oil pressue switch on my car failed & I had to phone DH to come & rescue me!!!!! So I was caught!!!

In your second photo the yarn @ top right hand side is really lovely what is it please?


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Last time I volunteered to collect something for DH ( with an ulterior motive of visiting LYS nearby) the oil pressue switch on my car failed & I had to phone DH to come & rescue me!!!!! So I was caught!!!
> 
> In your second photo the yarn @ top right hand side is really lovely what is it please?


Araucania Botany lace colour PT1796, didn't need two skiens, but couldn't resist.


----------

